# Alexander Leighton’s arguments against a prelatical hierarchy



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 17, 2020)

... For all my pressures, I smiled to hear their Champion for the time; beat the brains out of their cause, with a beam of their own making, or of the Popes; withal I told Sir _Henry,_ that his _Antecedent_ and _Consequent_ were of so deep distance, that all the Learning in the World, could never make them meet. Yet he set a face to prove it, by a connex Proposition;

If Aaron were over the Priests,

Then Bishops should be over Ministers, &c.

I denied the Connexion, and told him that all the learning amongst them could not advance that Argument one foot; nor no more they did; but being at a stand, I told Sir _Henry Martin_ that he could not of all the Quiver, have chosen a deadlier shaft against themselves; as should appear by the retorting of the Argument thus.

Aaron’s Priest-hood was superior to the rest under the Law.
Ergo, _No Superiority in Ministerial function should have place under the Gospel._
The sequel I prove thus.
That which was in form of a Type of Christ under the Law, must have no place under the Gospel, because it is done away.
But not only the Priest-hood, but also the superiority of Priest-hood, or Ministerial Function, was in form of a Type under the Law.
Ergo, _Superiority in the Ministerial Function, must have no place under the Gospel._
The _Major_ I cleared both from proof and reason, as _Collos._ 2. _vers._ 17. Yea the Author to the _Hebrews_ speaks particularly to the point, as in _Hebr._ 7.11, 12. The _Minor_ as it is undeniable, so he had granted it by way of _query:_ yea, the Papists themselves grant both in express terms, in the fore-quoted place to the _Hebrews,_ That the Levitical office in _Aaron,_ and other things were figures of Christ’s death, and to be ended and accomplished in the same. ...

For more, Alexander Leighton’s arguments against a prelatical hierarchy.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

